# Pro-Cages



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Anyone use them? I was wandering how thick the glass is. Are they any good?


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Must be someone that uses them: Pro-cages Plastic reptiles cages PVC RD 12mm - Home


----------



## Luca_89 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have heard nothin but good things from gtp owners and am gettin one at the end of january as this is when the pc04 will be ready to ship out. Im not sure on the glass thockness but they are one if not the best pvc vivs for keeping heat and humidity in. Just search procage in the search bar and u will find topics about them with not a bad word against them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luca_89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Found this for u on another thread



This is one of my 60x60x60cm procages I purchased last year. This one has been setup for my sub-adult gtp, Marley. 

































With superfog for the effect

















Couple of older pics but you can see the vivarium better

















These cages come in a few different sizes and are excellent for GTPs and ETBs. 
Here is some information about them:
They are made from 12mm PVCRD. This is expanded PVC, which has excellent insulation properties and is waterproof and will not rot. 
They have completely adjustable ventilation, all vents can be adjusted from fully open to fully closed. 2 vents are positioned on the back and 2 on either side, this ensures good airflow. 
They come with 6mm glass and a lock which goes through the glass, you can make it out in the photos but the lock is not in there as I was doing maintenance, but looks very smart. 
One of the best features is unlike usual plastic/fibreglass vivs these are flat packed and fixed together using wood screws. They can easily be taken apart if they are not being used at a particular time and put back together when you need. The expanded PVCs structure is similar to wood and you can easily fix normal fittings to the inside. 
To heat the vivarium I am using one of procages own heaters. They are waterproof heat panels, which are a lot more effective than reptile radiators, they are well insulated so almost all the heat comes from one surface, rather than be wasted out the top of the vivarium. The heaters are Guaranteed For 2 years and if it should fail you can get a replacement element to fit inside the heat panel. 
The heaters are so effective and the vivariums so well insulated the heat panel I'm using is only 25w!!!! That creates a hot spot of 28c on a pulse stat, pulsing on and off equally. (The ambient room temperature is 22c)
Finally the price is great, I purchased mine whilst at Hamm so shipping did not come into it, although as they are flat packed shipping prices are reasonable. On his site the vivarium this size is €155 and heater is €55. At the show you get good deals and I picked up the vivarium and heater for €170, thats only £145!
I think that pretty much rounds them up, I'm not a sales person for them, just wanted to pet people know about these great vivariums. I will get some closer up pictures of the vivarium and it's features in detail soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Luca_89 said:


> Found this for u on another thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for that!! I have really been looking into them! What a cracking set-up.... What about for Common Boas? Do you think that they would be secure enough??

My issue is that I a Dwarf Boa which I am not concerned about in a viv, but I am getting a male common next year. I have three cats and they will be in contact reg.... I do not have a specific rep room. I am concerned for my cats safety, so I want to make sure that the viv is going to keep him in....

That's why I was wandering about glass thickness... My partner also has a 5 year old, he never touches the vivs, but hey at the end of the day, he is five lol....


----------



## Luca_89 (Jun 12, 2011)

I wouldnt really go for a pro cage for a boa unless u were gettin an emerald tree boa. U would be better off gettin a wooden viv which would be cheaper and spendin the extra money on gettin some 6/8mm glass cut for the sliding doors. 

All u have to do is take off the plastic runner that the glass slides on and cut out the middle bit that seperates the two thin pieces of glass. this will then be an 8mm space. Do the same for the top runner. 

This will now only be enough for one piece of glass to slide from left to right. So you jus get some 12mm ply wood and cut it to the size of the bottom bit that the glass sits on and stick it to that piece and put another runner on top of that and then do the same for the top if u catch my drift. Thus makin a runner for the other sheet of glass to slide from left to right on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shame they dont make 6ft and 8ft models, they look good and well priced.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Luca_89 said:


> I wouldnt really go for a pro cage for a boa unless u were gettin an emerald tree boa. U would be better off gettin a wooden viv which would be cheaper and spendin the extra money on gettin some 6/8mm glass cut for the sliding doors.
> 
> All u have to do is take off the plastic runner that the glass slides on and cut out the middle bit that seperates the two thin pieces of glass. this will then be an 8mm space. Do the same for the top runner.
> 
> ...



Think I know lol.... so basically just get 12mm ply and cut it the same size at the top and bottom bits of wood then fire another runner on it.

Thus giving you the two glass sliders....

I have re-inforced the top and bottom bits of wood with L brackets as the viv exotic vivs are quite flimsy....


----------



## Luca_89 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yep u got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

